# Synchronlauf mit einem Master und zwei Slave



## kerstin (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit drei SEW-Umrichtern (Movidrive MDX 61 B Baugröße 1) eine Synchronsteuerung aufbauen. Entsprechende Zusatzkarten, Verbindungskabel für Geber usw. sind nach Angaben von SEW vorhanden. Leider geben die Unterlagen von SEW nicht viel dazu her wie es mit drei Motoren funktioniert. Kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen der so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat? Anschluß der Umrichter (Schaltplanseite): Sollwerte, Freigaben, Störungen bei Ausfall eines Motors usw.
Gruß Kerstin


----------



## Maxl (18 Februar 2006)

Also, die Synchronisation von 3 Motoren funktioniert auch nicht viel anders als die Synchronisation von 2 Motoren. Solange immer derselbe Motor der Master ist, ist das kein Problem.

Hardware:
- 1 MDX61B (Baugröße egal), Standard-Ausführung
- 2 MDX61B (Baugröße egal), Technologie-Ausführung (zu erkennen, dass in der Tyenbezeichnung am Ende 0T statt 00 steht)
- 3 Geberkarten (DER, DEH oder DIP)
- Wird die externe Steuerung über einen Feldbus (Profibus, Interbus, Canopen) gemacht, so ist noch die jeweilige Feldbuskarte notwendig

Verbinden der Umrichter:
- Alle 3 Umrichter werden über SBus verbunden (Abschlusswiderstand am Anfang und am Ende einschalten nicht vergessen)
- sollte Dir SEW vorschlagen, statt dessen die Variante mit der Synchronlaufkarte DRS zu machen --> vergiss es, bringt nichts außer Mehraufwand

Die Synchronisation funktioniert grundsätzlich nach folgendem Schema:
- Der Master legt im 1ms Takt einen beliebigen Wert auf den SBus (synchronisierter Can Layer 2), in der Regel man hier den Lage-Istwert oder den internen Lage-Sollwert senden.
- zusätzlich wird alle 5 ms ein Sync-Telegramm gesendet, sodass sich die Slaves am SBus synchronisieren können.
- die beiden Slaves empfangen den Wert vom Master und synchronisieren sich darauf
nach diese Art und weise ließen sich theoretisch 31 Slaves anschließen

Die eigentliche Inbetriebnahme ist dann im Handbuch "Interner Synchronlauf" beschrieben. http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/deutsch/pdf/11365404.pdf
Das Inbetriebnahme-Tool generiert dann den IPOS-Code, der das Senden und Empfangen der Daten steuert.
Alles was Du sonst noch brauchst (Betriebsarten, Handbetrieb, Einkuppeln, Auskuppeln, usw), musst Du anschließend in IPOS selbst machen.

Alternativ kannst Du auch das Applikationsmodul "DriveSync über Feldbus" verwenden. http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/deutsch/pdf/11340800.pdf
Bei dieser Variante musst Du IPOS-seitig nichts mehr programmieren, und es gibt eine fertig definierte Schnittstelle zum Feldbus-Master.
Aber: Bei dieser Variante muss der Master ebenfalls ein Technologie-Gerät sein.


Falls Du noch Fragen hast, kann ich Dir gerne ein paar Tips geben.
Die Variante mit dem internen Snchronlauf habe ich bereits selber 2 mal gemacht, von DriveSync kenn ich nur das handbuch.


mfg
Max


----------



## kerstin (20 Februar 2006)

*SEW Synchronlauf mit einem Master und zwei Slave*

Danke für die Informationen.
Leider komme ich so auch nicht weiter mit denn hier dargestellen Anschlussbildern.Ich habe in den 2 Slave je eine Synchronkarte DRS11B eingebaut, und die Umrichter mit den von SEW gelieferten Kabeln verbunden. Siehe SEW Handbuch Synchronlaufkarte DRS11B Ausgabe 11371404/DE Seite 18 Position 1. Ferner werden hier noch Verbindungen dargestellt zur Ansteuerung der Slave Umrichter. Sind diese notwendig, oder werden diese zusätzlich benötigt zu der Reglersperre und Regler Freigabe. Wird der zweite Slave bei diesen Verbindungen nur parallel geschaltet zum ersten Slave? Für Schaltplanseiten die diese Verbundungen richtig darstellen wäre ich dankbar.
mfg kerstin


----------



## Maxl (20 Februar 2006)

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen!
Bei uns ist die DRS11B nur 1 mal für Testzwecke eingesetzt worden, zur Inbetriebnahme war ein Techniker von SEW Bruchsal da.

In der Praxis haben wir uns dann für den internen Synchronlauf entschieden, weil keine zusätzlichen Steckkarten und Sonderkabel benötigt werden und die Inbetriebnahme wesentlich einfacher ist.


mfg
Max


----------

